# ¡Buenas noches guapa!



## ars85

Hola a todos!

Quería saber si la frase "Gute nacht schön!" es correcta para decir "¡Buenas noches guapa!" (algunos traductores dicen que si, otros que no...). Es para reírme un poco con una amiga que esta estudiando alemán.

Gracias de antemano! Un saludo.


----------



## Geviert

ars85 said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Quería saber si la frase "Gute nacht schön!" es correcta para decir "¡Buenas noches guapa!" (algunos traductores dicen que si, otros que no...). Es para reírme un poco con una amiga que esta estudiando alemán.
> 
> Gracias de antemano! Un saludo.



Hola Ars,

sinceramente, dicha así, me suena un poco rara. Yo diría _Gute Nacht, (schlaf) schön!_ y no tiene que ver con guapos o guapas, solo con el buen deseo de dormir bien. En todo caso, a ver que te dicen los super nativos


----------



## ars85

Muchas gracias Geviert! Pero la verdad me interesa el matiz de "guapa" (es una amiga con la que ando ligando jeje). A ver que me dicen el resto.

Saludos!


----------



## Alemanita

Gute Nacht, du Schöne!

Pero esto hasta a mí, que tengo más de medio siglo de edad, me suena muy a vejete ...


----------



## Geviert

ars85 said:


> Muchas gracias Geviert! Pero la verdad me interesa el matiz de "guapa" (es una amiga con la que ando ligando jeje). A ver que me dicen el resto.
> 
> Saludos!



Ah, en ese caso entonces puedes escribir _einen dicken Kuss, __du Hübsche!_ _Gute Nacht! _(¡un besote, guapa! buenas noches). Si suena muy vejete, pues bueno, no sabría (Liebling?)


----------



## ars85

Alemanita said:


> Gute Nacht, du Schöne!
> 
> Pero esto hasta a mí, que tengo más de medio siglo de edad, me suena muy a vejete ...



Danke!

En español acabar una frase con guapo/a no suena a viejete. Es una forma simpática, cariñosa, cercana..., de dirigirse a la otra persona. Supongo que son las diferencias del idioma.

Un saludo!


----------



## Geviert

ars85 said:


> Danke!
> 
> En español acabar una frase con guapo/a no suena a viejete. Es una forma simpática, cariñosa, cercana..., de dirigirse a la otra persona. Supongo que son las diferencias del idioma.
> 
> Un saludo!



Creo que Alemanita se refiere con vejete al alemán _du Schöne_, no a guapa.


----------



## ars85

Ok! Gracias otra vez Geviert!


----------



## nievedemango

A lo mejor suena mejor así:  Gute Nacht, *meine* Hübsche!


----------



## Geviert

nievedemango said:


> A lo mejor suena mejor así:  Gute Nacht, *meine* Hübsche!



me parece mejor. 

Ps ¡Ya se te extrañaba, Nieve!


----------

